# what tripod head do you prefer



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Just curious what everyone has to say about the types of tripods they use for their spotting scopes. Ball head, pan head or other heads I haven't heard of?
They sure can sell them as far as manufacturers descriptions go but I am interested in real life in the field supporting a spotting scope feedback. Lets hear it...

Cheddar


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I use a cheep vanguard tripod and the head it comes with it. Its great for light weight back packing and viewing. If your into video or have a strong back you can always go with heavier better heads but for what I use it for the better heads are over kill. The vanguard heads will track good with my hd video camcorders though.

http://www.srsmicrosystems.co.uk/va...an-head.html?gclid=CIfg7Zea9MYCFcPMtAodON4N2g


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I like pan heads. I can loosen just one axis and make fine adjustments. You cannot do that with a ball head as if you release any tension you have to fully support the scope with your other hand. I can with 1 hand run my spotter.

Oh and I hate those pistol grip heads... *CLICK* *Click* *click* *ClIcK* every freaking time you want to adjust it. Ruins that relaxing "stillness" of the morning as you look for life.

My favorite tripod is a Slik Pro700DX. Its heavy and we only use it when we plan to be near the vehicles... but you can extend it to eye level while standing and it is rock solid, even in a pretty stiff breeze. My lightest packable tripod is a Oben TT-100, about as small as you can get and still support a spotter. I probably need to get something that works between those two sizes.


-DallanC


----------

